# GoGun Gas Pedal: A Game Changer For Handguns



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

> We live in a time of plenty when it comes to customizing and accessorizing our firearms, and the GoGun Gas Pedal is a fine example of that. The performance we can squeeze out of our modern designs would flabbergast pistol shooters of decades past. Contemporary handgun designers approach their task with a completely different mindset about how a pistol is meant to be fired than those in the early 20th century. I don’t think John Browning envisioned IPSC or USPSA shooters blazing through ammunition as quickly as they can stuff magazines in their pistols.
> 
> I still love classic pistols, but modern modifications mean more accuracy and performance. Many popular modern designs like lines from Glock and Sig possess dedicated followings of aftermarket parts manufacturers, some constructing whole guns that are “upgraded” from the original designs.
> 
> ...


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

do you have one ?

how do you like it 

Pictures or it didn't happen.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> do you have one ?
> 
> how do you like it
> 
> Pictures or it didn't happen.


Follow the Link and you will have photos.

If I am now required to purchase and give a personal review, I am sorry that I am financially unable to do so.

Is it now a crime to post something in the firearms section of HT that might be of interest to firearm owners/aficionados?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

having watched Open class handguns run in completion , they can be fast, these are purpose built race guns built for speed , with gas pedals charging handles optics huge magazine base plates to add rounds. often weighing double or more what a service sidearm weighs most people are much better off with a carbine in a fight than a handgun.

adding rounds is a game changer. if you can't shoot more rounds won't hep much but if you can shoot more rounds makes more rounds on target faster because your not stopping for loading and manipulations.

it is really interesting to see the PCC guys running the same stage as al the pistol guys , it tells me if I have to fight and I have the option I will leave my pistol in my holster and run my carbine at least till it has run dry.

I built a PCC and just with my first run on it was a real eye opener how much faster I could run it. same ammo same mag as my handgun


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

My BIL took a break from working on a shed this weekend, to run a few rounds through a new to him pistol.

He is not a very experienced shooter. The little gun was bucking, and he put his support hand thumb over his strong wrist to control muzzle climb.

Oh boy. He could have used one of these little gadgets. He might not have torn half his thumbnail off!


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

tarbe said:


> My BIL took a break from working on a shed this weekend, to run a few rounds through a new to him pistol.
> 
> He is not a very experienced shooter. The little gun was bucking, and he put his support hand thumb over his strong wrist to control muzzle climb.
> 
> Oh boy. He could have used one of these little gadgets. He might not have torn half his thumbnail off!


That reminds me of the time I put a 30.06 into the hands of an inexperienced shooter.

He discharged the rifle too close to his head and wound up with a little crescent scar between his eyes where the scope hit him.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

tarbe said:


> My BIL took a break from working on a shed this weekend, to run a few rounds through a new to him pistol.
> 
> He is not a very experienced shooter. The little gun was bucking, and he put his support hand thumb over his strong wrist to control muzzle climb.
> 
> Oh boy. He could have used one of these little gadgets. He might not have torn half his thumbnail off!


lots of people used to use the crossed thumbs grip on revolvers , if you do it on an auto out of habit you bugger up your thumb.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Tom Horn said:


> That reminds me of the time I put a 30.06 into the hands of an inexperienced shooter.
> 
> He discharged the rifle too close to his head and wound up with a little crescent scar between his eyes where the scope hit him.


unfortunately at gun deer sight in with one of my sons school friends , a poorly mounted scope left him with a similar scar , just a junk scope that came as a combo on a budget hunting rifle , there was basically no where near enough eye relief for the rifle it was on.

you hate to see it happen I was about a half second from stopping him because it looked too close. when he pulled the trigger


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> lots of people used to use the crossed thumbs grip on revolvers , if you do it on an auto out of habit you bugger up your thumb.


I learned that very lesson as a teen when I moved to an auto. I can still see the scar among the wrinkles and cracked skin if the light is right.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

In the old days we called this a "target grip". Not practical on a fighting pistol. Another gadget to sell to people too lazy to practice.


----------

